# WOW.... Tantric Sex....



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Has anyone else tried it... I stumbled upon a blogspot tantric (you can google blogspot tantric sex) it's a site for beginners, yesterday and read some things, then told the hubs to read a couple articles, to my SURPRISE he did...... Last night was awesome, we both learned some new things.... Just wanted to throw it out there as I know lots of us are here for the same reasons, it was a totally emotional physical connection, not just a new position, we simply did the erotic massages, and I followed the instructions on how to hold him off several times to make his O bigger and stronger and more intense, and he followed the instructions on how to make me O more than once...... 
Absolutely had to share with y'all... especially those who are trying to get their husbands or wives back interested, you can do the massages to your partner, and there is no way they would not be resparked!!!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, I have posted several times about this, under slow sex, sex without thrusting or similar. It is totally awesome, the first time we tried it, my wife finished me off with a BJ after over an hour of tantric sex, and it was so intense, I hit myself in the face with my cumshot, first time I ever did that.

I'll check out the blog spot, though, thanks.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Well all we did so far were the massages and then did a classic gspot position, it was the bomb!


----------



## Jibril (May 23, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> Yes, I have posted several times about this, under slow sex, sex without thrusting or similar. It is totally awesome, the first time we tried it, my wife finished me off with a BJ after over an hour of tantric sex, and it was so intense, *I hit myself in the face with my cumshot*, first time I ever did that.
> 
> I'll check out the blog spot, though, thanks.


POW! Right in the kisser!

Never heard of Tantra or tantric sex before. Looks awesome. Definitely subscribing to that blogspot site.


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

Whatever you over do, will lead to Destructive Life Styles ..and here as of Tantra in the name of "Divine Sex"..

Most people who have done Tantric Techniques , Vama Chara, etc 

become promiscuous and more sexually driven in all matters of life.,which is uncanny and detrimental.

It is like taking a Dope for Sex and Orgasm..and thus to be Libido over driven.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Dan Carruthers said:


> Whatever you over do, will lead to Destructive Life Styles ..and here as of Tantra in the name of "Divine Sex"..
> 
> Most people who have done Tantric Techniques , Vama Chara, etc
> 
> ...


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Dan Carruthers said:


> Whatever you over do, will lead to Destructive Life Styles ..and here as of Tantra in the name of "Divine Sex"..
> 
> Most people who have done Tantric Techniques , Vama Chara, etc
> 
> ...


Huh? :scratchhead: What are you talking about?


----------



## MauriceBoh (Jul 30, 2012)

I hit myself in the face with my cumshot


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I saw a book a couple of years ago called "Your Long Erotic Weekend" which explores tantric sex. It takes four uninterrupted days to go through the book (I also purchased the CD so we could listen to exercises instead of having to read them. It was the best four day get-away we have ever taken!!! We have forgotten many of the principles however. Looks like we need to do this again!!!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok seriously anything that increases my libido is a good thing to my husband! And if you would've read my post in it's entirety you would've seen we only did massage.... wth?


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Its been a while, but there were a number of tantric sex threads in the past. My wife and I have always had a strong tantric element to our sex life since we explored it early in our marriage. Most people who know us in our personal life wonder why we take three or four day weekends off at least once a month, but they don't know that we've jokingly called them our long weekends in bed for 25 years. 

During the week, we tend to think of our sex life as evolving, as opposed to a series of independent events.

Before I met my wife, my doctor encouraged me to take classes on self-hypnosis and pain management due to a pretty severe leg injury. The instructor and I actually dated for a time, and my eyes were opened to tantric sex.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

Tantric sex is great. 

When I first met my wife, I was having delayed ejaculation problems due to an antidepressant, and I could not come. 

We tried many tantric things, including just holding each other (with or without penetration) and breathing in and out each other's breath very, very slowly. 

We had some of the most erotic experienced we'd both experienced.

I had nearly forgotten about this after I got the antidepressant out of my system and COULD come -- but it was GREAT, now I'm gonna go find my wife and refresh our memory.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

LLLN^^ You said you did tantric massage AND a g-spot position, yes?

What was the position?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

MauriceBoh said:


> I hit myself in the face with my cumshot












Lmao! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Tantric sex, just a different way of having sex. Do it enough and next thing you will want is fast, hard, hair pulling, pounding. Its called NOVELTY, dopamine loves novelty, new things push more dopamine out, but like everything else you'll get bored if you don't change it up. Moral of the story, change it up often.


----------



## Devadasi (Nov 26, 2014)

As most of the people rightly said - Tantra is an ancient art and science of love making offers sacred sex education. It has been used for harnessing the benefits of sexual energy. It beautifully intertwines the physical, emotional and spiritual aspects of sexuality in relationships.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Zombie thread.

But having said that, I love the topic of tantric sex, badsanta...but what did you want to discuss? I'm unclear.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You will have better luck with books than websites for that kind of info...and even better to go to a bookstore to actually flip through the books to make sure they will focus on what you want to learn or achieve. Those books are out there. Also, you will learn a lot by doing tantric yoga. If you don't want to do that in a group you can find videos online with instructions.

Still, books are your best resource.

When you say tantric, are you talking about the ancient meaning of it, or just the sexual way most people use the word?


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

Tantric sex. When you fall asleep in your partner?


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

badsanta said:


> That reminds me! Off topic, but fun...
> 
> Try first having sleep sex with a book! Just get the audio version of something erotic and set it as the ringtone for your phone alarm at about 3am and toss it under your pillow. The brain's subconscious is actually wired to respond to anything sexual pretty efficiently more so than trying to do this as a lazy way to cram for an algebra exam. Pretty amazing what the subconscious can con jour up into a vivid dream while you are asleep!
> 
> If you are too cheap or just can not find a book and want to try this with something inappropriate but yet very effective, just search for "100-1 challenge orgasm" audio and pick one of those our for your late night ringtone.


Is that what they call "mind fcuk?"


----------



## Devadasi (Nov 26, 2014)

ChristianGrey said:


> Is that what they call "mind fcuk?"


Hi ChristianGrey..

I understood that, you don't believe in Tantric sex.. If you don't want to involve stay away... But, don't pass the comments which may hurt somebody who believes in this...

Thanks


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

Devadasi said:


> Hi ChristianGrey..
> 
> I understood that, you don't believe in Tantric sex.. If you don't want to involve stay away... But, don't pass the comments which may hurt somebody who believes in this...
> 
> Thanks


Excuse me?

If _believers_ of Tantric Sex are as flippant and sensitive as yourself then that tells me all I need to know about it.

Or maybe you are here to sell something?


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

badsanta said:


> I actually like Grey's idea of calling it a "Mind Fcuk."
> 
> Anyway, I did buy some very well written and reviewed books on tantric sex, but my wife recently yelled at me for "wasting money on that junk." I told her I would read them myself, and she told me, "good luck on exploring the female tantric orgasm all alone!"
> 
> I'm not going to get angry at my wife! But I will perhaps explore a 4am mind fcuk and enjoy seeing what my subconscious has to say about this topics discussed in the books I purchased that I'll read as I doze off to sleep!


Women's grasp of sciences 

You could have said Men figured out how to land on the moon even without being there, Or maybe she was trying to tell you that she knows all about it already and, like she said, you are wasting money on that junk when you could have taken out for dinner or shopping and afterwards you could have got more than just tantric sex.

I have no problem reading and researching about things, but when a very simple and the most basic instincts such as sex becomes this complicated, something is wrong somewhere. 

I mean its not like trying to master Snooker, another game played with stick, balls and holes.

It is said that a Pig's orgasm lasts 30 minutes and Lion's can have sex upto 50 times in a day.

So the only dilemma I have when it comes to sex is whether to be a Pig or a Lion.

Also, the only 2 things male Lions ever do is sex and sleep. The female does the hunting and the rest of the chores.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Perhaps I am not doing things right?


LOL! I am always interested in learning. I have upped my game through study.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

Its called King of the Jungle for a reason.


----------



## survived (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, tantric sex works great for this guy and his wife. His penis was amputated in Vietnam War and he says he still has fantastic sex. :smthumbup:

How can a man without a penis have a sex life that other men envy?


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool Zombie thread.

My wife and I tried this early on and it was easily the best sex we ever had. 

Looking back on it I find it difficult to imagine being able to do it now, but we had sex once for just over three hours. Almost the entire time we were in the sitting position but neither moved except for kissing and touching outside of the erogenous zones. This is not the place for details, but I will say that it was never boring the sensations and even our physical reactions began to change. The ending was difficult to describe but I do see how it can be seen as a method of Yoga because you do feel spiritually heighted and I'm not a particularly spiritual person. 

As good as it was, life intruded and it didn't save our sex life. Also it takes mental and physical energy to get to that point so it would be very difficult for a busy couple with young kids.


----------

